# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Mauritius Parakeet

## Νίκος.Λ

Ενας υπο εξαφανιση παπαγαλος που απο τον πληθυσμο των μονο 10 πτηνων του ειδους του σημερα ειναι σωζομενο ειδος που ο πληθυσμος τους αγγιζει τα 300 ατομα περιπου.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritius_Parakeet

και μια μεταφραση απο το google (οχι τοσο καλη)

http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CC8Q7gEwAA

Μερικες φωτογραφιες:

Mauritius Parakeet Αρσενικο.


Mauritius Parakeet Θηλυκο. 


Διαφορες αρσενικου θηλυκου: Ο αρσενικος εχει εναν δαχτυλιο στο λαιμο του (κολλαρο) και στον αυχενα το κολλαρο καταληγει σε ενα ροζ δαχτυλιο και το πισω μερος του κεφαλιου ειναι γαλαζιο. Η Θηλυκια εχει σκουροχρωμο ραμφος και εχει μικροτερη ουρα και φτερα. Ο κυριος χρωματισμος τους ειναι πρασινος και ζει στο νησι Mascarena κοντα στη Μαδαγασκαρη στον Ινδικο ωκεανο.

----------


## Chopper

Πολύ όμορφα!!!10 ήταν μόνο?  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Πολύ όμορφα!!!10 ήταν μόνο?


Δυστυχως ναι, μα με πολλες προσπαθειες,  επιλεκτικη εκτροφη και αυστηρη προστασια του ειδους στην αγρια φυση καταφεραν να μεγαλωσουν τον πληθυσμο!

----------


## Panosfx

Στην 1η φωτογραφια δεν μπορω να βρω διαφορα με Indian ringneck.
και στην 2η δεν μπορω να δω διαφορα με African ringneck.
Ισως ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Στην 1η φωτογραφια δεν μπορω να βρω διαφορα με Indian ringneck.
> και στην 2η δεν μπορω να δω διαφορα με African ringneck.
> Ισως ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμα.


για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, ουτε κι εγω βλεπω διαφορες.. εαν ομως ψαξεις στο google θα δεις περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες με αυτο το ειδος! και πολλες φωτογραφιες!

----------

